# aba 2.0 to 16v head conversion est. price est. power?



## muuurph (Aug 19, 2009)

I just read through the 16v head swap thread, didn't find an estimated price on how much it would cost, I heard because the aba 2.0 block has a longer rotation it will pull more air to the 16v head, increasing more torque and power then the 2.0 16v of 134hp or whatever it is. 

So I have a 97 jetta aba, problem is its obd2 not obd1 right? and you need an obd1 block to do the swap? 

and what does this usually put out for power? and then how much power when you do the high compression pistons? 

just wondering if it is cheaper to buy a 16v motor and trans for around 350$ instead of doing this swap and wondering the power difference, I have plenty of money to do this swap, also have a lot of 16v parts.


----------



## CanadianCabby (Sep 1, 2006)

you dont need an obd1 block to do it.. they are just a better block.. most people do this swap because they want to go turbo.. if you wanted to go NA you really should get higher compression pistons..


----------



## .T.o.n.y. (Apr 3, 2003)

Bahn Brenner has the ABF pistons in 10.5:1 compression ratio. I'll be building this motor for my daily over the Summer, looking to make it a VR killer. I love my VRT but theres something about NA thats intoxicating.


----------



## Autoboost-tech (Dec 27, 2009)

Bahn Brenner also has a intermediate shaft timing gear and the dizzy gizzy so you can use the ABA shaft and oil pump, that way you don't have to source a 2.0 16v shaft and pump, Wossner makes 12:1 pistons as well and JE will make anything you want, compression or size with valve reliefs which you will need to cut into the stock ABA pistons if you are using them for FI, power depends on other parts manly the head and cams, I have heard of 250hp NA, the stock ABF is 150hp but has better cams than stock US 16v head, you will only want the obd1 block for high boost racing motor, your block is fine even for street boost levels up to 350hp over that you would only need better rods, none of the newer 20vt have forged cranks as well with better rods they make outstanding hp, just get a 16v head and other parts and use your block! from there get cams and porting and good engine management software


----------



## .T.o.n.y. (Apr 3, 2003)

C2's software will work with this set up at its all Maf driven. Id contact them though to see if they can customize depending on your choice of performance internals.


----------



## muuurph (Aug 19, 2009)

Alright, well for right now I'm just looking to do the head swap. I have an obd2 aba is there a list of what I need on that? on the sticky it is for a rabbit and obd1. 

And again, just to do the stock swap, how much $ and how much power out put est?


----------



## Autoboost-tech (Dec 27, 2009)

pistons $550 to $650, if you go with new pistons 
rods $320 to $750, if you want rods 
BBM IM shaft parts $250, best deal! (gizzy and pulley) 
used 16v IM shaft $40 to $60, new 16v oil pump $125, if you don't go with BBM pulley and dizzy, still would need dist block off for ABA block and 16v oil pump gear, price! "no Idea" or get dizzy gizzy! $129, but loose money not getting pulley and buy shaft, pump and gear! 
used head $100 to $300, there's one on eBay with a starting bid of $50 right now! and no bids, 
then head gasket $35 to $100, 
timing belt with tensor about $125, shop this around 
exhaust down pipe? have it made from custom shop, or buy BBM header $450 
fuel rail $75 to $135, BBM is the best but high price 
intake manifold $100 to $300 used 
exhaust manifold $50 to $150 used 
16v distributor $50 to $200 
ABF water neck $30 on ebay 
throttle body solution for obd2 $ ? 
maybe another $300 for miscellaneous parts, like head bolts (stock not re-usable) or ARP studs, serp pulley machining 

if you find a complete 9a engine it will save a lot of money in the long run, about $650 from wreaking yard 

wouldn't know on software I use stand alone, 
power about 145hp but excellent torque curve, hp can go up with cams and porting and if you get high compression pistons, up to 250hp NA! no limit with FI, just money! if you stay with the ABA pistons your ratio will be 8:1, you could use the 9a pistons and run custom rods for them from IE, or scat has them for $320 a set, you need the ones with .787 or 20mm pin for the 9a pistons! stock ABA are 21mm pin, and the compression ratio will be 9:1 then you can be NA or FI 
link: http://www.cnc-motorsports.com/brand.asp?MnfID=1001&CtgID=8189 

best deal, find 9a engine, get BBM dizzy gizzy and fuel rail, use 9a IM shaft oil pump and pulley, since you have it all with the 9a! scat rods and use 9a pistons, head gasket and studs, timing belt with tensor, ABF water neck to clear ABA alternator, exhaust down pipe, (remember block is taller) t-body solution, miscellaneous and engine management! 

PS: aftermarket rods do not come with oil pressure gallery for piston pin lubrication, they are for racing and assume it will be rebuilt frequently, IE offers riffle drilling (oil pressure gallery in rod) at an extra cost of $99 a set and will extend the life of your rod pins or bushings, much like stock rods that come with this done already! 

Sorry all! I am really board waiting for "MY" parts to come in


----------



## .T.o.n.y. (Apr 3, 2003)

Or you could save the head ache & buy the Bahn Brenner 16v head swap "kit" Its $800 but includes everything excluding pistons and software. You can run this on factory software but dont expect any large power numbers. A guy in the mk1 forum did the basic head swap on the stock cams, bottom end etc. with stock software out of an 98 mk3 2.0 and dyno'd at 111 horse due to the low compression.


----------



## Autoboost-tech (Dec 27, 2009)

```
Or you could save the head ache & buy the Bahn Brenner 16v head swap "kit" Its $800
```
 doesn't come with 16v head, head gasket and bolts, valve cover, t-body, intake and exhaust mfd, pistons, distributor, ABF coolant flange for under intake, still need to buy a lot more parts, it's just a starter kit! has timing and fuel solutions with some water hoses and serp belt and pulley, here is the link to read about it http://www.bahnbrenner.com/vw_audi/products/1944/MkIII_2_0L_ABA_16V_Head_Conversion_Kit


----------



## CanadianCabby (Sep 1, 2006)

the kit is a waste of money... so is the dizzy gizzy and modded pulley... you can get all that stuffout of a 9a for dirt cheap.. i got it all in the passat classifieds with a new oil pump... the only thing from bbm that would be nice for the swap is the crank pulley.. and maybe the tb adapter, but that thing isnt cheap


----------



## REPOMAN (May 3, 2001)

458HP Corrado 16v Turbo on 92 octane
•2.0l ABA 
•83.5mm JE Thermal coated pistons 
•159mm H beam rods 
•Forged 92.8mm crank 
•GT3076R Turbo 
•44mm Tial Wastegate 
•50mm Tial BOV 
•3" Down pipe/Exhaust 
•BBM BOMB intake manifold 
•80mm Throttle body 
•BBM Fuel rail 
•860cc Bosch EV14 injectors 
•034EFI 1C wastespark Fuel injection 
•LC1 W/B 02 
•Liquid intercooler 17.5 GPM 
•2.0l 16V head 
•TT HD Springs 
•TT 268 Cams 
•3.8bar FPR 
•Fluidamper harmonic ballancer
External Crank Trigger w/VR pickup
I have about $7500 invested in this build.


----------



## aliass (Jan 19, 2010)

^^ nice car, i wish i had that engine.


----------



## Autoboost-tech (Dec 27, 2009)

```
458HP Corrado 16v Turbo on 92 octane
```
what did you do for a tranny? and where did you find ev14 that big? best I found where 650cc ev14 and still had the twin spray pattern.


----------



## .T.o.n.y. (Apr 3, 2003)

Corrado looks awesome man. I have yet to see a well built aba16v NA, before Vortex crashed i searched and searched and all i could find for NA were people who just bolted the head on to see what kind of power you would get on that low of compression. Basically the main reason i could find people not doing it was cost, for the same money you can have a well built aba 16vT.


----------



## REPOMAN (May 3, 2001)

Thanks i have owned it since 1996. alot of work and different engine combos over the years.

I put my OEM ATA transaxle w/Quaffie back in and the light weight flywheel.
I had the 650cc then moved up to the 860cc. I got them both from www.fuelinjectorconnection.com
They also sell the wire adaptures and fuel rail spacers.


----------



## zachass o2 (May 6, 2009)

2.Quick said:


> Or you could save the head ache & buy the Bahn Brenner 16v head swap "kit" Its $800 but includes everything excluding pistons and software. You can run this on factory software but dont expect any large power numbers. A guy in the mk1 forum did the basic head swap on the stock cams, bottom end etc. with stock software out of an 98 mk3 2.0 and dyno'd at 111 horse due to the low compression.


i have a complete 16v motor what all do i need to yank off of it to make my 2.slow into a 16v??? and how much would i need to deck the 16v head to bump up the compression to near 11:1


----------

